# Tire pressure question



## rollfaster (Sep 5, 2017)

just out of curiosity, what pressure do you guys run your 27" tires at? The og tires still look super nice and are Coninentals, but can't find the pressure rating on these German tires.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2017)

I have cheap Kenda gum walls on my 61 Conti and run 65 psi but I don't meet or even come close to the max payload.


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2018)

I run about 70 psi n both my 73 Varsity and 79 Suburban.. BTW...very sharp looking bike


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 25, 2018)

oooh nice bike. too bad you can't get modern tires to fit the old Schwinn rims. 100 PSI or more really makes a difference.

edit: 2017. he probably figured it out by now.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 25, 2018)

75 - 80 PSI


----------

